# Coolest mount ever!



## markienyc (Oct 9, 2014)

So I had an issue in my New York City apartment - the only place I could conceivably mount my 60" flat screen was above a decorative fireplace. I was worried about the neck strain I'd have staring up at the tv day after day. After doing some research and reading reviews, I came across the 'down and out mount swivel' from Dynamic mounting: https://www.dynamicmounting.com/fireplace-tv-mounts#home-content-phase1

Man, it is perfect! The quality is great and the installation was surprisingly easy - I had installed mounts before, but was worried this would be too technical for me to accomplish, but the instructions are really easy! The cost was a little more than I'd normally want to spend, but the quality is great - it did what I needed, and they have a $100 rebate after you review it - hence this post (but I would have reviewed it here anyway - it's awesome).

Anyway - if you have a specific need for this type of mount you seriously can't go wrong


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Cool concept. Will you mount your soundbar to it also? It looks like the TV completely blocks it in the down position.


----------



## markienyc (Oct 9, 2014)

It'll mount to the tv - waiting for the soundbar mounts to arrive  Already measured to make sure it'll clear the mantle


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice. Very clean looking installation :T


----------



## markienyc (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks


----------

